# Where do you get your phrags?



## koshki (Feb 21, 2011)

I've seen lots of photos of beautiful phrags on this site, but I can't seem to find sources to buy them. I've been through all the vendors on the site, and they only have a few plants for sale.

Where do you get yours?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1749&page=26
IN this country:
Orchids Limited
Fox Valley
Orchidbabies
Piping Rock Orchids
Woodstream Orchids
Windy Hill Gardens
Orchidview
Campone
Porters'
maybe Orchids Gone Wild 
also Ecuagenera, Rattecliffe, and JP Faust if you really try!


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 21, 2011)

NYEric should know! Thats a great list. Are you looking for something in particular?
Plus joining a local society and finding plants on sale or for trade may help. And don't forget Chuck Acker.


----------



## koshki (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, thanks Eric! I just spent a few hours going over all those lists. Way more temptation than my credit card allows! Oh, and I'm amazed at the length of your grow list. How ever do you fit them all in your apartment??

Ohio-guy, it was joining my local OS that started this whole mess! I picked up a few from the raffle table, and a couple more from a vendor/presenter. Then a couple on eBay and from a guy who was sellling his collection.

I'm trying to focus on small growers that will do well under my lights, plus I favor the pinks and roses, although I :drool:ed over a Jason Fischer at my last OS meeting. Saw a photo of an Elizabeth Castle on this site, but haven't found one on-line yet.

I will try contacting vendors who will be attending the MOS show in April to see if they'll bring me something special!


----------



## Hera (Feb 22, 2011)

koshki said:


> Wow, thanks Eric! I just spent a few hours going over all those lists. Way more temptation than my credit card allows! Oh, and I'm amazed at the length of your grow list. How ever do you fit them all in your apartment??
> 
> Ohio-guy, it was joining my local OS that started this whole mess! I picked up a few from the raffle table, and a couple more from a vendor/presenter. Then a couple on eBay and from a guy who was sellling his collection.
> 
> ...



And so it begins..................


That's how most of us started, one plant gets you 60 in a very short time, then you're planning the greenhouse. Welcome to the greatest addiction.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2011)

These people are sooooooo easy! :evil:


----------



## koshki (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh, I passed 60 a long time ago (months, lol!). I just started with phrags last September. I've got 12 plants, and three are blooming, which makes them the highest percentage in bloom of all my plants! Compared to my masdies (0 of 25), or my angrecoids (0 of 19)...well, let's just say I'm contemplating a change in my collection!

Greenhouse, hmmm.


----------



## koshki (Feb 22, 2011)

NYEric said:


> These people are sooooooo easy! :evil:



I'm not quite sure what you mean?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2011)

Er, oh nothing, you should order some more. Woodstream has some that bloom on particularly small plants; send them an email to see if they have any in near spike or bud. :evil:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Katherine,

Welcome to slippertalk! Just aheads-up that we'll be exhibiting and selling at the MOS Palm Sunday show in Madison Heights, MI, and we plan to bring along a number of small growing Phrag. species and hybrids. Please check out our website at www.foxvalleyorchids.com and stop by the sales table to introduce yourself. 

Thanks,


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2011)

There you go!


----------

